# Refinish old kitchen cabinets



## aroplate (Aug 21, 2013)

This process goes right over the existing finish with dye stain (no stripping)


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Done a few like that myself. What dye stain did you use?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Never used dye stains before. Right over the existing finish meaning you don't even scuff it up? What do you use to clean the cabinets?


----------



## aroplate (Aug 21, 2013)

Wolfgang said:


> Done a few like that myself. What dye stain did you use?


Mohawk penetrating stain, mixed with lacquer to speed dry time, this process can transform the look of cabinets in half the time & cost, don't tell anyone.


----------



## aroplate (Aug 21, 2013)

Gibberish45 said:


> Never used dye stains before. Right over the existing finish meaning you don't even scuff it up? What do you use to clean the cabinets?


I do scuff the surface first, then wash with Naptha or TSP, I use lacquer to mix with the stain, and if the existing cabinets are finished with lacquer which most are anyway, there is a good bond.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Pardon my ignorance but did you go from lighter to darker? I'm assuming you can go from darker to lighter with this system?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Damon T said:


> Pardon my ignorance but did you go from lighter to darker? I'm assuming you can go from darker to lighter with this system?


Not too much Damon. The trick with using dye stains mixed with lacquer is trying to keep the grain look of the wood. It's really easy for the finish to look "muddy", ie; losing all the grain effect. One of the reasons I used the Mohawk dye systems myself was that it was easier to tweak to get the finish you want.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Toning.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I thought it was against the law to bring these threads back to life....ohhh wait you are a mod.


----------



## aroplate (Aug 21, 2013)

Damon T said:


> Pardon my ignorance but did you go from lighter to darker? I'm assuming you can go from darker to lighter with this system?


Yes I went from lighter to darker, it's basically adding color and you change it almost any color you want, the dye mixed with lacquer gives it a translucent look allowing the grain to still be visible, very cool, fast and the results with a couple protective clear topcoats are impressive.


----------



## aroplate (Aug 21, 2013)

Wolfgang said:


> Not too much Damon. The trick with using dye stains mixed with lacquer is trying to keep the grain look of the wood. It's really easy for the finish to look "muddy", ie; losing all the grain effect. One of the reasons I used the Mohawk dye systems myself was that it was easier to tweak to get the finish you want.


Exactly, too much color creates a muddy pigmented look, the look your going for is a translucent stained look, and that can be achieved with Mohawk penetrating stains.


----------



## aroplate (Aug 21, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I thought it was against the law to bring these threads back to life....ohhh wait you are a mod.


Not sure what you mean by that


----------

